# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  صفحة مدارسة كتاب عدة الصابرين

## أم البراء وعائشة

بسم الله أبدأ مختصرة الكتاب في نقاط مهمة ملونة بالأحمر والآيات باللون الأزرق أسأل الله لنا جميعا الإفادة


 [ عدة الصابرين - ابن قيم الجوزية ]
الكتاب : عدة الصابرين وذخيرة الشاكرين
المؤلف : محمد بن أبي بكر أيوب الزرعي أبو عبد الله
الناشر : دار الكتب العلمية - بيروت
تحقيق : زكريا علي يوسف
عدد الأجزاء : 1

بعد الحمد لله رب العالمين
أختي الغالية :
أخبر الله عز وجل  أنه:
1. مع الذين صبروا بهدايته ونصره  العزيز وفتحه المبين فقال تعالى : وأصبروا ان الله مع الصابرين فظفر  الصابرون بهذه المعية بخير الدنيا والآخرة وفازوا بها بنعمة الباطنة  والظاهرة 
2. جعل سبحانه الامامة في الدين منوطة بالصبر واليقين فقال تعالى  وبقوله:  وجعلنا منهم أئمة يهدون بأمرنا لمّا صبروا وكانوا  بآياتنا يوقنون 
3. أخبر أن الصبر خير لأهله مؤكدا باليمين فقال تعالى:  ولئن صبرتم لهو خير الصابرين
4. أخبر أن مع الصبر والتقوى لا يضر كيد العدو  ولو كان ذا تسليط فقال تعالى :وأن تصبروا وتتقوا لا يضركم كيدهم شيئا أن  الله بما يعلمون محيط 
5. أخبر عن نبيه يوسف الصديق أن صبره وتقواه وصَّلاهُ  إلى محلّ العزّ والتمكين فقال: أنه من يتق ويصبر فإن الله لا يضيع أجر  المحسنين
6. وعلق الفلاح بالصبر والتقوى فعقل ذلك عنه المؤمنون فقال تعالى: يا  أيها الذين آمنوا اصبروا وصابروا ورابطوا واتقوا الله لعلكم تفلحون 
7. أخبر عنه محبته لأهله وفي ذلك أعظم ترغيب للراغبين فقال تعالى: والله يحب  الصابرين ولقد بشر الصابرين بثلاث كل منها خير مما عليه أهل الدنيا  يتحاسدون فقال تعالى: وبشر الصابرين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون أولئك عليهم صلوات من ربهم ورحمة وأولئك هم المهتدون 
8. جعل الفوز بالجنة والنجاة من النار لا يحظى به الا الصابرون فقال تعالى: إني جزيتهم اليوم بما صبروا أنهم هم الفائزون 
9. خص بالانتفاع بآياته أهل الصبر  وأهل الشكر تمييز لهم بهذا الحظ الموفور فقال في أربع آيات من كتابه: إنّ في  ذلك لآيات لكل صبّار شكور ، وعلق المغفرة والأجر بالعمل الصالح والصبر وذلك على  من يسّره عليه يسير فقال: إلا الذين صبروا وعملوا الصالحات أولئك لهم مغفرة  وأجر كبير 
10. وأخبر أن الصبر والمغفرة من العزائم التي تجارة أربابها لا تبور فقال: ولمن صبر وغفر ان ذلك لمن عزم الامور


 ولما كان الايمان نصفين نصف صبر ونصف شكر كان حقيقا على من نصح نفسه وأحب  نجاتها وآثر سعادتها أن لا يهمل هذين الأصلين العظيمين ولا يعدل عن هذين  الطريقين القاصدين وأن يجعل سيره إلى الله بين هذين الطريقين ليجعله الله  يوم لقائه مع خير الفريقين
فلا ايمان لمن لا صبر له وان كان فإيمان قليل في غاية الضعف وصاحبه يعبد الله على حرف فان اصابه خير  اطمأن به وان أصابته فتنة انقلب على وجهه خسر الدنيا والآخرة ولم يحظ منهما  الا بالصفقة الخاسرة فخير عيش أدركه السعداء بصبرهم وترقوا إلى أعلى  المازل بشكرهم فساروا بين جناحى الصبر والشكر إلى جنات النعيم وذلك فضل  الله يؤتيه من يشاء والله ذو الفضل العظيم 
يتبع..

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

حسنا .. بداية على الأخوات قراءة المادة السابقة والتي كانت من الصفحة 1 الى أول الصفحة الخامسة والإجابة على أسئلة الأخت سارة
ثم الأسبوع القادم نبدأ بدراسة الصفحات من 5 الى 10 ونضع أهم العبارات التي قرأناها وأجملها لنحفظها كما اقترحت الأخت .. عُلِم؟
كما وأتمنى من الأخوات مناقشة ما ندرس لا نريد فقط نسخ ولصق لعل اخت عندها اضافة أو شيء يدلل على ما نذكره أو قصة أو أي شيء ممكن يفيد الدراسة بوركتنّ

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

الإيمان نصفان

نصف صبر ونصف شكر

أطرح سؤالين:
1- ما معنى الصبر؟ وما معنى الشكر؟
2- كيف يكون الإيمان نصفه صبر ونصفه شكر؟

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

اخواتي هنا رابط التسجيل في المدارسة بوركتنّ
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....706#post612706

----------


## خنساء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*الصبر هو:حبس النَّفس عن الجزع، واللسان عن الشكوى،وهو*خلق فاضل من أخلاق النفس يمتنع به من فعل ما لا يحسن ولا يجمل, وهو قوة من قوى النفس التى بها صلاح شأنها وقوام أمرها وسئل عنه الجند بن محمد فقال:
 تجرع المرارة من غير تعبس.
 وقال ذو النون: هو التباعد عن المخالفات والسكون عند تجرع غصص البلية وإظهار الغنى مع حلول الفقر بساحات المعيشة.
* وان يكون العبد راض بقضاء الله خيره و شره و الّا يجزع عند المصائب,فالصابر هو ماقال فيه سيدنا علي* :رضي الله عنه - اختصار=ططط:  *:**سأصبر حتى يعجز الصبر عن صبري,وأصبر حتى يأذن الله في أمري,وأصبر حتى يعلم الصبر أنني صابر على شيء هو أمر من الصبر**.*
*والشكر:هو ان يشكر العبد ربّه في السراء و الضراء,وعلى ما يقع عليه من الابتلاء.**.*
*والايمان نصفه صبر ,والاخر شكر,بل ان الصبر والشكر يكمل أحدهما الاخر ولا وجود لأحدهما دون الثاني,*
*فاذا صبر العبد على المصائب من مرض أو موت,أو صبر على مشقة العبادات,وغيرها بنفس مؤمنة قانعة, فلا شيء أمامه سوى الشكر والاحتساب ليتحقق ما هو معقود بصبره ,وشكره من رضا الله أو محبته ,وبالتالي جنته.*

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ماأجملها من مدارسه حقا..بارك الله فيكن  ونفع بكم الأمه
في الحقيقه أود المشاركه لكني أخاف لا أكون دائما معكم.

وبالنسبه للموضوع ولسؤال أختي ساره
الصبر..هو أن يصبر العبد على أقدار الله المؤلمه ولايجزع بل يتوكل على الله ويعلم أن الذي أصابه بقدر الله ويصبر ويحتسب.
الشكر .وهو أن يشكر الله على ماأعطاه الله من  كل شي-الرزق-الصحه-الذريه ويحمدالله ويشكره 
والشكر ايضا يكون بالطاعه وإلا  يعصي الله بها فلا يبطش بأحد  إذ اعطاه الصحة والقوة في الجسم  ومن أمثلة هذا كثير.كما قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم(إن الله ليرضى عن العبد أن يأكل الأكله  فيحمدالله عليها ويشرب الشربة  فيحمد الله عليها)

........
س2//كيف يكون الإيمان نصفه صبر والأخر شكر.؟. وذالك بالصبر على مايقدر الله لنا من الأقدار وايضا مع الصبر شكر الله على مايقدر (لأن العبد يعلم أن الدنيا دار أختبار وبلاء كما أخبرنا رسولنا) وعليه أن يعلم أن ماأصابه بأمر الله وحده سبحانه.

والإيمان يكتمل إذا كان الصبر والشكر معا. فإذا ذهب أحدهما سيصبح الإيمان ناقصا.فهما معا لايفترقان .والله أعلم

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *الصبر هو:حبس النَّفس عن الجزع، واللسان عن الشكوى،وهو*خلق فاضل من أخلاق النفس يمتنع به من فعل ما لا يحسن ولا يجمل, وهو قوة من قوى النفس التى بها صلاح شأنها وقوام أمرها وسئل عنه الجند بن محمد فقال:
> تجرع المرارة من غير تعبس.
> وقال ذو النون: هو التباعد عن المخالفات والسكون عند تجرع غصص البلية وإظهار الغنى مع حلول الفقر بساحات المعيشة.
> *وان يكون العبد راض بقضاء الله خيره و شره و الّا يجزع عند المصائب,فالصابر هو ماقال فيه سيدنا علي* *:**سأصبر حتى يعجز الصبر عن صبري,وأصبر حتى يأذن الله في أمري,وأصبر حتى يعلم الصبر أنني صابر على شيء هو أمر من الصبر**.*
> *والشكر:هو ان يشكر العبد ربّه في السراء و الضراء,وعلى ما يقع عليه من الابتلاء.**.*
> *والايمان نصفه صبر ,والاخر شكر,بل ان الصبر والشكر يكمل أحدهما الاخر ولا وجود لأحدهما دون الثاني,*
> *فاذا صبر العبد على المصائب من مرض أو موت,أو صبر على مشقة العبادات,وغيرها بنفس مؤمنة قانعة, فلا شيء أمامه سوى الشكر والاحتساب ليتحقق ما هو معقود بصبره ,وشكره من رضا الله أو محبته ,وبالتالي جنته.*





> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> ماأجملها من مدارسه حقا..بارك الله فيكن  ونفع بكم الأمه
> في الحقيقه أود المشاركه لكني أخاف لا أكون دائما معكم.
> 
> لا لا لا ...لا تخافي...ستكونين معا دائما بإذن الله ما صدقنا أنك عدت للمجلس إياك أن تغيبي مرة أخرى (ابتسامة)
> 
> وبالنسبه للموضوع ولسؤال أختي ساره
> الصبر..هو أن يصبر العبد على أقدار الله المؤلمه ولايجزع بل يتوكل على الله ويعلم أن الذي أصابه بقدر الله ويصبر ويحتسب.
> الشكر .وهو أن يشكر الله على ماأعطاه الله من  كل شي-الرزق-الصحه-الذريه ويحمدالله ويشكره 
> ...



جزاكن الله خيرا وبارك فيكن على الاهتمام والإجابات الرائقة 
إذن ملخص ما ذكرتما:
أن الصبر له تعاريف عديدة كلها تدور على (الحبس والمنع)
وعندما يبدأ ابن القيم في شرح أنواعه سنجد ارتباط بين معناه الذي يدور على الحبس والمنع وبين هذه الأنواع.

والإيمان نصفه شكر ونصفه صبر لأن العبد بين نعمة يحتاج فيها إلى الشكر وبين مصيبة يحتاج فيها للصبر
وهو بين طاعة تحتاج لصبر عليها وشكر على التوفيق لها، وبين معصية تحتاج للصبر عنها والشكر على تركها أو التوبة منها
...الخ


طيب إلى أن يبدأ الأسبوع الجديد وواجبه هل يمكن أن نذكر بعض التطبيقات العملية كمثال على "الجزع" وعلى "الصبر"؟

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

جزاكن الله خيرا أخواتي كلمات بينات رائعات والأروع اقتراح أختنا سارة بسرد التطبيق العملي ننتظر مشاركاتكنّ

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

أبدأ بمثال لعله يكون تذكره لي وعبره لكم 
كانت أخت لنا في الله تأتي عند شيختي وابنة الشيخة تصنع لها الطعام تأكل تنصت قدر المستطاع ثم تأخذ دواؤها من الشيخه ثم تذهب ثم تعود لاحقا مرات ومرات
هذه الأخت أصيبت من أكثر من 10 سنين بمرض قالوا عنه سرطان حميد وطوال الوقت تذهب بها الشيخة الى الأطباء والمستشفيات عمليات وأدوية وعلاجات وكانت الشيخة تغير لها على المكان المفتوح في رأسها وجمجمتها نعم كنا نرى الجمجمة أو الغشاء الرقيق الذي يغلف الجمجمة وبعد التغيير على الجرح تجلس تأكل وتستمع .. كنتُ كلما دخلت المجلس ولقيتها جالسة أسلّم ثم أقول أما زلتِ على قيد الحياة ؟؟ متى ستموتي !! توقعت آتي ولا أجدك .. فيضحك كل من في المجلس وهي تجيب : ( بعيد الشر عني ) ..كان اسمها غالية وقد كانت غالية علينا جميعا .. كانت ترتدي عباءة رأس وطالبة علم مجدّة وجادّة في طلبها للعلم .. أحيانا وهي جالسة تنزل مادة من رأسها فتنتبه الشيخة وتقوم تغير لها الجرح ..أحيانا كثيرة تنام وهي جالسة وأحيانا كثيرة تنسى كل شيء والأدوية التي تتناولها أكياس أشكال وألوان كلها في ضعف تكاد تقع تمشي الهوينه تجلس بهدوء إن حركت يدها أو قدمها تتعب وتنام وسبحان الله كان وجهها لا يستطيع أيا كان النظر اليه الا من اعتاد عليه والا كان مخيف لكثرة تنفخه من الأدوية ربما .. ما كان فيه شيء طبيعي لا العيون ولا الأنف ولا الفم ولا شيء .. في يوم من الأيام حضرتُ المجلس كالمعتاد وجلست لأستمع نقاشها مع الشيخة ..تكاد عيون الشيخة تخرج من مكانها وهي تكلمها أما هي بكل برود تقول لها : لماذا لا توافقي أن أتزوج حرام عليك !! ففتحت فمي .. المهم كانت شهيتها مفتوحة للحياة بالرغم من أن الطبيب آخر مرة حين رأى أوراقها قال لن يقنعني أحد في الكون ان هذه الفتاة تمشي على أقدامها الا أنها ميتة .. لم تستمع للنصيحة وتزوجت ثم تطلقت ثم استمرت تأتي للدروس وعملت آخر عملية قبل أن تدخلها قال الطبيب هل تعرفي أنه يجب أن يحصل لك شيء إن عملتِ هذه العملية ؟ قالت نعم إما طرش أو شلل أو عمى .. عادي أنا متوكلة على الله لا يهم .. فنظرت الي الشيخة وابتسمت ، ثم افاقت من العملية لم يصبها شيء  :Smile:  وبعد أن انتهت العملية لم يدخل عليها الممرضات فقد أصيبت بفايروس عجيب فكانوا يخافون منها فدخلنا أنا والشيخة جهزتها وأرتها أين القبلة لتصلي ووضبنا كل شيء وخرجنا .. وهي تبتسم وتضحك وتقول (ههههه خايفين مني الله يهديهم ، شفتي ما صار لي شي) !!! ثم بعد فترة اتصلتُ على شيختي وصوتها مختنق وتبكي بكاء لم تبكيه قبل ذلك قلت مالك؟ قالت: غالية يا شادن توفاها الله !
لم تجزع .. صبرت.. شكرت.. أملها بالله كبير بقيت على حالها سنين تطلب العلم وتُخانقنا ان فاتها شيء حسن التوكل على الله
رحمها الله ورزقها الفردوس ونحن معها اللهم آمين

----------


## مروة عاشور

ما شاء الله!
أتابع لأستفيد..




> أبدأ بمثال لعله يكون تذكره لي وعبره لكم 
> كانت أخت لنا في الله تأتي عند شيختي وابنة الشيخة تصنع لها الطعام تأكل تنصت قدر المستطاع ثم تأخذ دواؤها من الشيخه ثم تذهب ثم تعود لاحقا مرات ومرات
> هذه الأخت أصيبت من أكثر من 10 سنين بمرض قالوا عنه سرطان حميد وطوال الوقت تذهب بها الشيخة الى الأطباء والمستشفيات عمليات وأدوية وعلاجات وكانت الشيخة تغير لها على المكان المفتوح في رأسها وجمجمتها نعم كنا نرى الجمجمة أو الغشاء الرقيق الذي يغلف الجمجمة وبعد التغيير على الجرح تجلس تأكل وتستمع .. كنتُ كلما دخلت المجلس ولقيتها جالسة أسلّم ثم أقول أما زلتِ على قيد الحياة ؟؟ متى ستموتي !! توقعت آتي ولا أجدك .. فيضحك كل من في المجلس وهي تجيب : ( بعيد الشر عني ) ..كان اسمها غالية وقد كانت غالية علينا جميعا .. كانت ترتدي عباءة رأس وطالبة علم مجدّة وجادّة في طلبها للعلم .. أحيانا وهي جالسة تنزل مادة من رأسها فتنتبه الشيخة وتقوم تغير لها الجرح ..أحيانا كثيرة تنام وهي جالسة وأحيانا كثيرة تنسى كل شيء والأدوية التي تتناولها أكياس أشكال وألوان كلها في ضعف تكاد تقع تمشي الهوينه تجلس بهدوء إن حركت يدها أو قدمها تتعب وتنام وسبحان الله كان وجهها لا يستطيع أيا كان النظر اليه الا من اعتاد عليه والا كان مخيف لكثرة تنفخه من الأدوية ربما .. ما كان فيه شيء طبيعي لا العيون ولا الأنف ولا الفم ولا شيء .. في يوم من الأيام حضرتُ المجلس كالمعتاد وجلست لأستمع نقاشها مع الشيخة ..تكاد عيون الشيخة تخرج من مكانها وهي تكلمها أما هي بكل برود تقول لها : لماذا لا توافقي أن أتزوج حرام عليك !! ففتحت فمي .. المهم كانت شهيتها مفتوحة للحياة بالرغم من أن الطبيب آخر مرة حين رأى أوراقها قال لن يقنعني أحد في الكون ان هذه الفتاة تمشي على أقدامها الا أنها ميتة .. لم تستمع للنصيحة وتزوجت ثم تطلقت ثم استمرت تأتي للدروس وعملت آخر عملية قبل أن تدخلها قال الطبيب هل تعرفي أنه يجب أن يحصل لك شيء إن عملتِ هذه العملية ؟ قالت نعم إما طرش أو شلل أو عمى .. عادي أنا متوكلة على الله لا يهم .. فنظرت الي الشيخة وابتسمت ، ثم افاقت من العملية لم يصبها شيء  وبعد أن انتهت العملية لم يدخل عليها الممرضات فقد أصيبت بفايروس عجيب فكانوا يخافون منها فدخلنا أنا والشيخة جهزتها وأرتها أين القبلة لتصلي ووضبنا كل شيء وخرجنا .. وهي تبتسم وتضحك وتقول (ههههه خايفين مني الله يهديهم ، شفتي ما صار لي شي) !!! ثم بعد فترة اتصلتُ على شيختي وصوتها مختنق وتبكي بكاء لم تبكيه قبل ذلك قلت مالك؟ قالت: غالية يا شادن توفاها الله !
> لم تجزع .. صبرت.. شكرت.. أملها بالله كبير بقيت على حالها سنين تطلب العلم وتُخانقنا ان فاتها شيء حسن التوكل على الله
> رحمها الله ورزقها الفردوس ونحن معها اللهم آمين


نموذج عجيب غريب من الصبر والرضا بقضاء الله!
غفر الله لها وأسكنها الفردوس الأعلى من الجنّة.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

بارك الله فيك أخت مروة يثلج صدري مرورك
أسرد نموذج مختلف عن السابقة رحمها الله
دخلت محل خضروات وكان في المحل امرأة متقدمة في العمر والبائع ومساعده
فبدأت أختار وعادتي لا أتكلم أبدا الا ما يلزم دفع المال للتاجر بدأت تكلم البائع وتقول هو في حد بيقدر عليهم ؟؟ الله ما بيقدر عليهم .. هو مش شايف شو بيعملوا بهالفلسطينية وشو بيعملوا فيهم النا في الذل والهوان من لما وعينا !!! فجنّ جنوني ورددت عليها قبل البائع.. قلت أولا استغفري الله وكأنك كفرتِ لا تضيعي كل شيء بلحظة ونعم ان الله قادر عليهم وعلى كل شيء لك نسيتِ الاية (وجعلنا بعضكم لبعض فتنة أتصبرون) ثم ان تنصروا الله ينصركم فأين نصر الله أنا أعلم أن معظم الشعب هناك يشتم الذات الالهية ويكفر لفظا بالله وتقام الأعراس ويفعلون ما لا يفعله اليهود أنفسهم إنّ الله ليس بظلام للعبيد

----------


## خنساء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انّ نماذج الصبر على الابتلاء كثيرة ابتداءً بصبر الرسول-صلى الله عليه وسلم- على دعوته ,ومن قبله صبر الأنبياء كذلك, وصولا الى زماننا هذا,وبحكم سوء الاوضاع في بلدي فانّا أرى ألوانا من الابتلاء غير أن صبر أهله يختلف باختلاف رسوخ الايمان في ذاتهم,عموما أعرف تلك المرأة التي استشهد ابنها بعد أن قنصته الأيدي الغاشمة,كان شابا تكتمل فيه معاني الشباب من حيث جمال الشكل والوجه,وكان مؤمنا قانتا صائما,يزينه العلم ,فهو لا يزال في المرحلة الثانية من كلية الطب ,وحين وصل خبر استشهاده لأمه لم تجزع ,والله تحسبت وتوكلت على الله وقالت:ولدي شهيد فهو حي,والله لاألطم الوجه ,ولا أشق الجيب ,وهل أنا من يخزي ولده أمام رفاقه الشهداء؟في المقابل كانت المرأة الأخرى قد استشهد لها ثلاثة شباب,فمنذ استشهاد الأول الى الأخير وهي تحارب الله حربا بلسانها وما زالت حتى هذه اللحظة هداها الله.اللهم اجعلنا من الصابرين ,واجعلنا اللهم من الشاكرين.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

بارك الله فيك أختي خنساء وأحسن اليك اللهم انا نسألك العفو والعافية اللهم اهدها واكتب لها توبة مقبولة

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

أختي ساره بإذن الله وهل أستطيع ترككن بعد الأن ..أسأل الله لنا ولكن الثبات ومرافقة الصالحات.
بارك الله فيكن أخواتي وأمثله والله مهم في حياتنا .ولابد أن نقرر ماذا نريد لحياتنا إما الصبر والرضى ولنا الأجر والجنه بإذن الله وإلا السخط والجزع ولنا الألم وسوء العاقبه والله المستعان

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أختي قلبي مملكة...سأعتبر هذا وعدا وسأعض عليه بالنواجذ (ابتسامة)

جزاك الله خيرا أم البراء
قصة عجيبة فعلا والله
صبر صاحبة البلاء وعدم صبر بعضهن على النظر لها!
اللهم اجعلنا من أهل العافية

أما الحبيبة الخنساء فقد سبقتني بضرب مثالها وتصديره بصبر النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
وأزيد إن أمثل صبر هو صبر اولي العزم من الرسل
فقد صبر موسى عليه السلام على بني إسرائيل
وصبر إبراهيم على النار وذبح ابنه فكان خليل الرحمن وأنجاه الله من النار ونجا ولده
وصبر إسماعيل على الذبح فتحار من صبر أيهما تعجب أكثر!
ثم صبر الأنبياء جميعا : حقا كما قال ربنا:"فبهداهم اقتده"
ثم الناظر في حياء الصحابة

وبمناسبة معرف الخنساء، نذكر قصة صاحبة الاسم الأصلية التي اشتهرت برثاء صخر أخيها سنوات عديدة
جاءها خبر استشهاد أولادها الأربعة دفعة واحدة بعد إسلامها فصبرت واحتسبت

وبضدها تتميز الأشياء

نجد المرأة عاكفة على قبر تبكي وتصيح جزعت، فيقول لها النبي يا أمة الله اتق الله واصبري فتقول إليك عني...القصة
وفيها أن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  قال: إنما الصبر عند المصيبة

فهل البكاء يضاد الصبر؟
لا ولكن الجزع في الحديث ليس مجرد بكاء ولا صياح ولكن ما صاحبه من مظاهر دلت على عدم "حبس النفس" 
فالنفس فيها حرقة تستعر تحركها وتظهر على العيون والحركات بما يضاد الصبر
وظهر جزعها واضحا حين قالت:" إليك عني فأنت لم تصب مثل مصابي" أو ما معناه وهي وقتها لا تعرف أنه النبي :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  
فالجزع حركة شديدة في النفس تأبى أن تستقر وتسترجع وتفوض أمرها إلى الله محتسبة حابسة نفسها على حدود الشرع لا تتعداه.

ولا شك أن جزع القلب يفيض على الجوارح لأن الجوارح مغرفة القلب والتلازم بين الظاهر والباطن من عقائد أهل السنة.

ونجد أن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  بكى لما توفي إبراهيم ولده
ولكن كان يقول: العين تبكي والقلب يحزن ولا نقول إلا ما يرضي ربنا

فالحزن والدمع الذي يصاحبه منع وحبس للنفس عن السخط والحركة والحرقة المتثلة في الصياح والألفاظ المخالفة للشرع، لا ينافي الصبر

ولا شك أن استعظام المصيبة والشعور أن أحدا لم يصب مثلها وأنه متفرد بها وأن أحدا لم يصب بمثل ألمه أبدا من الأسباب التي تدفع الإنسان للجزع
لهذا كان من المواساة ذكر المشاركة
كما قال النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  لعائشة لما توجعت" بل أنا يا عائشة وا رأساه"
وتعزية الصحابة بعضهم بعضا في المصائب بذكر موت النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 

ولهذا أيضا - نسأل الله السلامة - لا ينفع أهل النار هذه المواساة قال تعالى" ولن ينفعكم اليوم إذ ظلمتم أنكم في العذاب مشتركون" لشدة العذاب يرى أحدهم أن عذابه لا يضاهى ولا يخفف عنه ما يجد من المعذبين حوله.

نطرح سؤال أخير ثم ابدأن في الصفحات التي تليها حسب تحديد أم البراء
يقول أحدهم منشدا:
وإذا شكوت إلى ابن آدم إنما .........تشكو الرحيم إلى الذي لا يرحم
من تنشط لإحضار الفرق بين الشكوى والإخبار بالحال؟؟

----------


## خنساء

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,أشكر لكن أخواتي هذا التواصل العطر وأرجو من الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتكنّ**.*
*الفرق بين الأخبار بالحال وبين الشكوى كما يتحفنا به ابن  القيم الجوزية-رحمه الله**-**:*
*(**وإن اشتبهت صورتهما فان الأخبار بالحال: يقصد المخبر به قصدا صحيحا من علم سبب إدانته أو الاعتذار لأخيه من أمر طلبه منه أو يحذره من الوقوع في مثل ما وقع فيه فيكون ناصحا بإخباره له أو حمله على الصبر بالتأسي به كما يذكر عن الأحنف أنه شكا إليه رجل شكوى فقال يا ابن أخي لقد ذهب ضوء عيني من كذا وكذا سنة فما أعلمت به أحدا ففي ضمن هذا الأخبار من حمل الشاكي على التأسي والصبر ما يثاب عليه المخبر وصورته صورة الشكوى ولكن القصد ميز بينهما ولعل من هذا قول النبي* *لما قالت عائشة: وارأساه فقال: بل أنا وارأساه أي الوجع القوي بي أنا دونك*
*فتأسى بي فلا تشتكي, ويلوح لي فيه معنى آخر وهو: أنها كانت حبيبة رسول الله* :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *بل كانت أحب النساء إليه على الإطلاق فلما اشتكت إليه رأسها أخبرها أن بمحبها من الألم مثل الذي بها وهذا غاية الموافقة من المحب ومحبوبه يتألم بتألمه ويسر بسروره حتى إذا آلمه عضو من أعضائه آلم المحب ذلك العضو بعينه وهذا من صدق المحبة وصفاء المودة, فالمعنى الأول يفهم أنك لا تشتكي واصبري فبيّ من الموجع مثل ما بك فتأسى بي في الصبر وعدم الشكوى**.*
*والمعنى الثاني يفهم إعلامها بصدق محبته لها أي انظري قوة محبتي لك كيف واسيتك في ألمك ووجع رأسك فلم تكوني متوجعة وأنا سليم من الوجع بل يؤلمني ما يؤلمك كما يسرني ما يسرك كما قيل**:*
*وإن أولى البرايا ان تواسيه ... عند السرور الذي واساك في الحزن* 
*وأما الشكوى: فاالاخبار العاري عند القصد الصحيح بل يكون مصدره السخط وشكاية المبتلي إلى غيره فإن شكا إليه سبحانه وتعالى لم يكن ذلك شكوى بل استعطاف وتملق واسترحام له*
*كقول أيوب**ربي أني مسني الضر وأنت أرحم الراحمين* :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
*وقول يعقوب* :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  *إنما أشكو بثي وحزني إلى الله*  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
*وقول سيد ولد آدم :اللهم إليك أشكو ضعف قوتي وقلة حيلتي وهواني على الناس أنت رب المستضعفين وأنت ربي إلى من تكلني إلى بعيد يتجهمني أو إلى عدو ملكته أمري إن لم يكن بك غضب على فلا أبالي غير أن عافيتك أوسع لي أعوذ بنور وجهك الذي أشرقت له الظلمات وصلح عليه أمر الدنيا والآخرة أن يحل على غضبك أو ينزل بي سخطك لك العتبى حتى ترضى ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بك**.*
*فالشكوى إلى الله سبحانه لا تنافي الصبر بوجه فإن الله تعالى قال عن أيوب* :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  *إنا وجدناه صابرا نعم العبد إنه أواب* :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  *مع إخباره عنه بالشكوى إليه في قوله: مسني الضر**..*
*كما قال بعضهم: لما قال مسني الضر قال تعالى: إنا وجدناه صابرا ولم يقل صبورا حيث قال مسني الضر.*
* وقال بعضهم لم يقل ارحمني وإنما قال أنت أرحم الراحمين فلم يزد على الأخبار بحاله ووصف ربه .*
*وقال بعضهم إنما شكا مس الضر حين ضعف لسانه عن الذكر فشكا مس ضر ضعف الذكر لا ضر المرض والألم .*
*وقال بعضهم: استخرج منه هذا القول ليكون قدوة للضعفاء من هذه الأمة وكأن هذا القائل رأى أن الشكوى إلى الله تنافي الصبر وغلط أقبح الغلط فالمنافي للصبر شكواه لا الشكوى إليه فالله يبتلي عبده ليسمع تضرعه ودعاءه والشكوى إليه ولا يحب التجلد عليه)**.*

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

خنساء طرحك رائع تبارك الله ، يقول ابن عثيمين رحمه الله أن الصحابة كانوا يتأسون بالرسول صلوات الله عليه في الرد على السؤال فإن سأل أحدهم أخيه وقال : كيف حالك ؟ يجيب ب الحمد لله الذي بنعتمه تتم الصالحات فيعرف أنه بأفضل حال أما إن قال الحمدلله على كل حال فيفهم فورا أن به شيء فلا يذهب عنه الا بعد أن يحل له المشكله ان كان باستطاعته وهكذا لا يضطر الانسان منا الى التشكي الى كل من هب ودب بكلمة تطلب المساعده دون أن يمنّ عليك أحد وتحل بإذن الله
نعطي مثالين على الشكوى والإخبار
لنبدأ بمثال الإخبار :
أخت غنية جدا ومعها المال الكثير تخبر أختها في الله في معرض الكلام عن الصبر على الفقر لتصبرها على بلائها فتقول هل تعلمي أختي أنني كنت أجمع القروش حتى أستطيع شراء الخبز لأولادي ففتحت الأخت فاها .. أنتِ ؟؟!! قالت نعم أنا وأولادي وزوجي لم يكن عندنا في يوم الخبز ولم يعلم أحد في وقتها ولم أقل لأحد
وأخرى تسأل اختها تقول لماذا زوجك جالس في البيت ؟ تجيب بأنه يبحث عن عمل ! فتقول من فترة طويلة لا أراه يخرج من البيت هل تحتاجون الى شيء !!!!!
تجيب الأخت مستورة الحمد لله
********************
لو انتبهت الأخت السائلة لوجدت أن الاخت العاطل زوجها عن العمل تستعفف والا من أين يصرفون وهل سؤالها يسأل وأيضا تقتنع أنها مستورة !!!!!!

أمّا الشكوى :
ما أن تجلسي معها الا وتفتح لك مجلد شكاوى لا تلبث أن تذكر السيرة الذاتية لجد الجد والمعاناة المتأصلة في كل العائلة عندهم فبالتالي لا تحبي معاودة الجلوس معها ابدا ولا سماعها مرة أخرى
سبحان الله من يشكو لله حاله يكفيه الله ومن يبدأ في التسخط والتشكي لا يجد الا السخط من الله والناس

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

طيب أختم الأمثلة بمثال يومي يحدث لنا جميعا..لعلنا نجتهد في ضبط هذا الباب عمليا

-- عندما يكسر ولدك الكوب ..هل تقومي جزعة متغيظة على الكوب أم تسارعي بقولك :قدر الله وما شاء فعل ..ثم تعاقبي ولدك بعد ذلك بما شئتِ؟
-- عندما تجلسين منتظرة زوجك لكي تذهبا معا إلى نزهة أو مشوار متفق عليه، ثم يتأخر...هل تستقبلينه جزعة متغيظة مستعدة لمباراة ملاكمة أو مبارزة بالسيف؟ أم تمكثي قبل عودته صابرة محتسبة مرددة قدر الله وما شاء فعل ثم تستقبلينه بسؤال عن سبب الغياب وتناقشي الخطأ بهدوء؟
-- عندما تجلسين ساعة أما الجهاز أتعبت عينك وأسهرت عقلك بحثا عن شيء وجمعتيه ووو..ثم تقطع الكهرباء ويطير الملف ^_^ ...أو تنقطع الإنترنت وتفقدي تواصلك...هل تقولين قدر الله وما شاء فعل أم يهيج صدرك ويتحرك بما لا يرضي الله...كقول بعضنا "هو ده وقته؟؟"
-- عندما ترتبين نفسك على نظام معين ثم يختل لأي سبب..هل تتقبلين ذلك بحلم قولك"قدر الله ربي وما شاء فعل" أم تصبين جام غضبك على نفسك ومن حولك؟
-- ما مقدار نكدك اليومي في البيت بسبب عدم سير الأمور بالطريقة التي تنتظرينها؟؟

أسئلة كثيرة وغيرها لمحاسبة النفس قبل الشروع في الصفحات التالية من الكتاب ...وإن كانت الإجابات مما لا يسر فلعل أهداف القراءة فيما بعد تتحول بالمسار العقلي والنفسي لنا إلى ما يسر ...وتكون الإجابات مشرفة بإذن الله

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

كل الأحداث التي ذكرتيها أختي إن كانت بلا عمد وقصد فلا بأس لن أغتاظ ولن يضيق صدري
لكن تعليقي على جملة ( هو ده وقته ) لربما نقولها أحيانا لشركة الكهرباء لم يقصد بها الفاظ يغضب عليها الله

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> كل الأحداث التي ذكرتيها أختي إن كانت بلا عمد وقصد فلا بأس لن أغتاظ ولن يضيق صدري
> لكن تعليقي على جملة ( هو ده وقته ) لربما نقولها أحيانا لشركة الكهرباء لم يقصد بها الفاظ يغضب عليها الله


قوليها لشركة الكهرباء في التليفون مش في نفسك ^_^

----------


## أم تقى و هدى

بارك الله فيكن اخواتي وكل ما خطته اناملكن ...نحن مفتقرات لتطبيق العملي في حياتنا العملية اليومية المليئة بالاحداث العجيبة والغريبة المحزنة والمفرحة .....كيف سنتعامل معها بالصبر والرضى والحمد والشكر بالتوكل ام بالتواكل بعلو الهمة ام بالتراخي والكسل ....بالصراخ والضجر والتأفف ...شيئ رائع ان نتذاكر وندرس ونخط لنتذكر ولكن الاروع ان نعمل بما كتبناه وقرأناه وسمعناه وحفظناه .... وفقنا الله لما يحبه ويرضاه ورزقنا الاخلاص والعمل بما علمنا (وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله...) بارك الله فيكن ...
وكل ما ذكرتن من قصص وامثلة تدل على الايمان العميق الذي ينبثق منه الصبر والرضى وغيرها ...
(ايمان  وعمل صالح وتواصو بالحق وتواصو بالصبر) بغير هذه الانسان خاسر خسران اكيدا في الدنيا والاخرة ...اللهم اجعلنا من الذين امنو وعملوا الصالحات وتواصوا بالحق وتواصوا بالصبراللهم امين.

----------


## خنساء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخواتي الفاضلات اليوم سنتدارس معكنّ الدرس الثاني من كتاب عدّة الصابرين وسأبدأ بإذنه تعالى حيث انتهت أم البراء جزاها الله خيرا متجاوزة الصفحة السادسة, ونصف السابعة لأنها لاتعدو أن تكون تبويبا للكتاب وفهرسةً له.
أخواتي هنالك ارتباط وثيق بين المعنى اللغوي والاصطلاحي للصبر,إذ تدور تلك  المعاني حول *المنع والشدة والضّم**,وفي واحدة من تعريفات الصبر:هو الغنى في البلوى بلا ظهور الشكوى,و أن لايعترض على التقدير,فإما إظهار للبلاء على غير وجه الشكوى ,فلا ينافي الصبر,ومن هنا تكون الشكوى على نوعين:*
*الشكوى إلى الله وهذا لا ينافي الصبر كما قال يعقوب (إنّما أشكو بثّي وحزني إلى الله)مع قوله(فصبر جميل).*
*شكوى المبتلى بلسان الحال والمقال ,وهذا ما لا يجامع الصبر بل هو ضده.*
*كما نجد أن الصبر والجزع ضدّان يقابل أحدهما الآخر ومنه قوله تعالى على لسان أهل النّار(سواء علينا أجزعنا أم صبرنا مالنا من محيص),فالصبر قرين الكيّس ,والجزع قرين العجز.*
*والنفس تتجاذبها  قوّتان,قوة الإقدام,وقوة الإحجام,فحقيقة الصبر أن يجعل قوة الإقدام مصروفة الى ما ينفعه,وقوة الاحجام امساكا عمّا يضره**,**ومن الناس من تكون له* *قوة صبره على فعل ما ينتفع به وثباته عليه اقوى من صبره عما يضره فيصبر على مشقة الطاعة ولا صبر له عن داعى هواه إلى ارتكاب ما نهى عنه,
 ومنهم من تكون قوة صبره عن المخالفات أقوى من صبره على مشقة الطاعات
 ومنهم من لا صبر له على هذا ولا ذاك, وأفضل الناس أصبرهم على النوعين ,فكثير من الناس يصبر على مكابدة قيام الليل في الحر والبرد وعلى مشقة الصيام ولا يصبر عن نظرة محرمة, وكثير من الناس يصبر عن النظر وعن الالتفات إلى الصور ولا صبر له على الأمر بالمعروف والنهى عن المنكر وجهاد الكفار والمنافقين بل هو أضعف شئ عن هذا وأعجزه, وأكثرهم لا صبر له على واحد من الأمرين وأقلهم أصبرهم في الموضعين.*
*ولما كان الصبر المحمود هو الصبر النفسانى الاختيارى عن إجابة داعى الهوى المذموم كانت مراتبه وأسماؤه بحسب متعلقه*
*- فان كان صبرا عن شهوة الفرج المحرمة سمى عفة وضدها الفجور والزنا والعهر.*
*- وان كان عن شهوة البطن وعدم التسرع إلى الطعام أو تناول مالا يجمل منه سمى شرف نفس وشبع, وسمى ضده شرها ودناءة ووضاعة نفس.*
*- وان كان عن اظهار ما لا يحسن اظهاره من الكلام سمى كتمان سر وضده اذاعة وافشاء أو تهمة أو فحشاء أو كذبا أو قذفا.*
*- وان كان عن فضول العيش سمى زهدا وضده حرصا**.*
*-** وان كان على قدر يكفي من الدنيا سمى قناعة وضدها الحرص.*
*- وان كان عن اجابة داعى الغضب سمى حلما وضده تسرعا.*
*- وان كان عن اجابة داعى العجلة سمى وقارا وثباتا وضده طيشا وخفة.*
*- وان كان عن اجابة داعى الفرار والهرب سمى شجاعة وضده جبنا وخورا.*
*- وان كان عن اجابة داعى الانتقام سمى عفوا وصفحا وضده انتقاما وعقوبة.*
*- وان كان عن اجابة داعى الامساك والبخل سمى جودا وضده بخلا.*
*- وان كان عن اجابة داعى الطعام والشراب في وقت مخصوص سمى صوما.*
*- وان كان عن اجابة داعى العجز والكسل سمى كيسا.*
*- وان كان عن اجابة داعى القاء الكيل على الناس وعدم حمل كلهم سمى مروءة.*
*وبهذا نلحظ أن الأفعال الماضية يجمعها مسمى واحد وهو الصبر,إذ يرتبط اسم الصبر بالاضافة الى متعلقه, والجميل في هذا الموضع هو ارتباط مقامات الدين كلها بالصبر لذا تبرز أهمية الصبر عند المؤمن ليأخذ الشطر الثاني من الايمان.*

----------


## خنساء

علماً ياأخواتي أن هذا الدرس ينتهي عند الصفحة الثانية عشر بانتهاء الباب الثالث.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> *- وان كان عن فضول العيش سمى زهدا وضده حرصا**.*
> *-** وان كان على قدر يكفي من الدنيا سمى قناعة وضدها الحرص.*
> *أعتقد أنّ هاتين العبارتين لهما نفس المعنى فلو لخصتيهما في عبارة واحدة لكان أفضل* بوركتِ
> 
> *- وان كان عن اجابة داعى القاء الكيل على الناس وعدم حمل كلهم سمى مروءة.*
> لا أفهم هذه العبارة


بارك الله فيك طرح جميل جعلنا ممن يستمعون فيتبعون أحسنه اللهم آمين

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> بارك الله فيكن اخواتي وكل ما خطته اناملكن ...نحن مفتقرات لتطبيق العملي في حياتنا العملية اليومية المليئة بالاحداث العجيبة والغريبة المحزنة والمفرحة .....كيف سنتعامل معها بالصبر والرضى والحمد والشكر بالتوكل ام بالتواكل بعلو الهمة ام بالتراخي والكسل ....بالصراخ والضجر والتأفف ...شيئ رائع ان نتذاكر وندرس ونخط لنتذكر ولكن الاروع ان نعمل بما كتبناه وقرأناه وسمعناه وحفظناه .... وفقنا الله لما يحبه ويرضاه ورزقنا الاخلاص والعمل بما علمنا (وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله...) بارك الله فيكن ...
> وكل ما ذكرتن من قصص وامثلة تدل على الايمان العميق الذي ينبثق منه الصبر والرضى وغيرها ...
> (ايمان  وعمل صالح وتواصو بالحق وتواصو بالصبر) بغير هذه الانسان خاسر خسران اكيدا في الدنيا والاخرة ...اللهم اجعلنا من الذين امنو وعملوا الصالحات وتواصوا بالحق وتواصوا بالصبراللهم امين.



بارك الله فيك يا حبيبة وفي إثرائك للموضوع كلام جميل

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

الأسئلة :
1. ما هو أفضل أنواع الصبر ؟
2. ما تأثير الصبر على قوّة الإقدام وقوّة الإحجام ؟

----------


## خنساء

بارك الله فيكِ أم البراء,اتفق معكِ يا غالية في تشابه معنى الحرص في العبارتين,غير أنهما يختلفان نوعا ما في معنى الزهد والقناعة,فالزهد هو ترك المباح المحبوب المقدور عليه لأجل الله,فالزاهد قد يكون مالكا للمال ولكنه يرغب عنه وعن الدنيا لغرض العبادة.
والقناعة: هي الرضا بما قسم الله وان كان قليلا,وعدم النظر الى مابين أيدي الناس,فيكمن الاختلاف في وجود المال وعدمه بين الزاهد والقانع.
*أمّا عبارة(وان كان عن اجابة داعى القاء الكلِّ على الناس, وعدم حمل كلهم سمّيَ مروءة),فمعناها والله أعلم:* *أن يلزم المرء إقامة المروءة بما قدر عليه  من الخصال المحمودة والتي من ضمنها الصبر على مساعدة الناس والرفع عنهم بقدر الاستطاعة.
هذا ما فهمته من العبارة.*

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

بوركتِ اخيتي

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

بلى قرأته أخيتي سارة لكن الذهن شارد

----------


## أم كريم

> علماً ياأخواتي أن هذا الدرس ينتهي عند الصفحة الثانية عشر بانتهاء الباب الثالث.


فهمت أين وصلتن بارك الله فيك و في أختي أم البراء -إبتسامة-

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

وفيك بارك الرحمن

----------


## أم كريم

> الأسئلة :
> 1. ما هو أفضل أنواع الصبر ؟
> 2. ما تأثير الصبر على قوّة الإقدام وقوّة الإحجام ؟


1. أفضل الصبر هو الصبر على مشقة الطاعة مع الصبر على داعي المعصية ...و قليل من الناس يصبر على النوعين و الله المستعان
2."حقيقة الصبر ان يجعل قوة الإقدام مصروفة إلى ما ينفعه وقوة الاحجام امساكا عما يضره " 
"فرحم الله امرءا جعل لنفسه خطاما وزماما فقادها بخطامها إلى طاعة الله وصرفها بزمامها عن معاصى الله" 
جميلة جدا يعني الصبر هو الخطام و الزمام..الخطام يجعل قوة الإقدام مصروفة إلى ما ينفعه و الزمام يجعل قوة الاحجام امساكا عما يضره 
لم أفهم شيئا هنا لو سمحتن هل التفريق بين الخطام و الزمام مقصود؟ يعني هل هناك فرق في المعنى؟ بحثت فلم أجد

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

سؤال جميل ننتظر بقية الأخوات أولا

----------


## هدير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أستاذاتي الحبيبات عذرا على تأخير 
أن شاء الله بكون معكن يومين في الأسبوع وهما السبت والأحد لدراسة كتاب عدة الصابرين وذخيرة الشاكرين
قرأت المشاركات إلى 16  
وكلها رائعة بارك الله فيكن 
وغدا أكمل بإذن الله 
هل أحل الواجبات السابقة أم تعفون عني ؟
طالبة متأخرة وكسولة

----------


## خنساء

أهلا بطالبة العلم النشيطة, وبمرورك العطر,أرى بعد اذن أم البراء,وبقية الأخوات أن تناقشينا في الدرس الثاني حتى نمضي في المدارسة.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

نعم تفضلي أخت هدير

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله اللهم بارك

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

الخِطامُ  -  خِطامُ:                                     
                    الخِطامُ  :  الزِّمام .  
  و الخِطامُ  ما وضع على خَطْم الجمل ليُقاد به .  
  ويقال :  وضع الخِطام على أَنف فلانٍ :  ملكه واستبدّ به .  
  ومنع خِطامه :  امتنع من الذُّلّ والانْقِياد .  

 الزمام :                                     
                   بكسر الزاي،  ما تقاد به الدابة من حبل أو غيره


 الزِّمَامُ  -  زِمَامُ:                                     
                    الزِّمَامُ  :  الخيطُ الذي يُشَدُّ في البُرَةِ أَو في الخِشاش ثم يُشَدُّ إِلى طرفِ المِقْوَد .  
  و الزِّمَامُ  شِسْع النَّعل ونحوه .  والجمع  :  أزِمَّةٌ .  
  ويقال :  هو زِمامُ قَوْمِه :  قائِدُهُم ومقدَّمُهُم وصَاحبُ أَمْرهِم .  
  وهو زِمامُ الأمْرِ :  مِلاكُه .  
  وألقى في يده زمامَ أمْرهِ :  فَوَّضهُ إليه .  



قاموس المعاني


"فرحم الله امرءا جعل لنفسه خطاما وزماما فقادها بخطامها ( وهو كالقناع أو اللثام الذي يوضع على أنف أو وجه أو مقدمة الدابة فملكها فتنقاد ويصبح عندها قوة في الإقدام إلى حيث يريد) ويصرفها ويجمحها عن الطريق الذي لا يريده بزمامها (بالحبل المربوط بالخطام)
يعني الصبر هو الخطام و الزمام..الخطام يجعل قوة الإقدام مصروفة إلى ما ينفعه و الزمام يجعل قوة الاحجام امساكا عما يضره 
أنا فهمتها هكذا إن كان لأحد آخر فهم آخر فليأتِ به مشكورا

----------


## أم كريم

> الخِطامُ  -  خِطامُ:                                     
>                     الخِطامُ  :  الزِّمام .  
>   و الخِطامُ  ما وضع على خَطْم الجمل ليُقاد به .  
>   ويقال :  وضع الخِطام على أَنف فلانٍ :  ملكه واستبدّ به .  
>   ومنع خِطامه :  امتنع من الذُّلّ والانْقِياد .  
> 
>  الزمام :                                     
>                    بكسر الزاي،  ما تقاد به الدابة من حبل أو غيره
> 
> ...


جميل بارك الله فيك أم البراء..ما أتخيله الآن هو أن كل نفس تسير في طريقها إلى الله لا محالة و كما قيل تملك قوتين قوة الإقدام و قوة الإحجام..و كأني بقوة الإقدام إذا غلبت على نفس المؤمن تقوي لديه قوة الإحجام..يعني كما يقال في الرياضة الهجوم أفضل وسيلة للدفاع -إبتسامة-

----------


## أم كريم

قال الإمام الصنعاني عن هذا الكتاب:
"فإني لما وقفت على كتاب عدة الصابرين وذخيرة الشاكرين الذي ألفه فارس  الحفاظ ...، رأيت كتابا لم ينسج على منواله، ولا سمحت القرائح بمثاله، قد  بث فيه من درر الفوائد ما يحير الناظر، ومن كنوز الشوارد ما يغني البصائر،  فهو جدير بان يصان في الأجفان وأن تكتحل بفوائده عيون الأذهان، حقيق بقول  مؤلفه في ديباجته مثنيا عليه: فجاء كتابا حاواً نافعا. . . " 

ثم قال (الصنعاني) : "وقد كنت قلت عند الوقوف على محاسن ما فيه"


عدة الصابرين إن  نابَ    خطبٌ        وزمان  الفتى   كثير   الخطوب
جمعت في غصونها كل    معنّى        فهو   نعم   الجليس   للمكروب
كم  بها   من   فوائدٍ   فاغتنمها        فنكات   العلوم   كنز    القلوب
فارتشفها ثم  اقتطف  من  رباها        وتضمَّخ     بعطرها     والطيب
ثم سرح  أجفان  فكرك  إن  كنـ        ـت  فتى  ناظراً   بفكر   اللبيب
تلق  فيها  دواء  جهلك   بالصبـ        ـر وبالشكر  من  حكيم    طبيب
واضعاً للنهى في  موضع    النقـ        ـب   مزيلاً    لِلَّبْسِ      والتنقيب
جالباً  للتحقيق   من   كل   فنٍ        فتنعم   من    ذلك      المجلوب
يا  له  من  مؤلف  حاز   علماً        وأتانا    بكل    معنى    غريب
فاللبيب اللبيب من أشعر    القلـ        ـب من  الصبر  كل  ثوب   قشيب
حاملاً   للدثار   أثواب    شكر        نسجت    بالترغيب    والترهيب
ولعمري   لم   أختصره   لحشو        قد   حواه   ولا   لأمر    مريب
ولئن  كان   بعض   ذلك   فيه        كان لي  حاملاً  على    التهذيب
غير   أني   طالعته    ورحيلي        هاتف  بالنوى  لقلبي   المحبيب
والعصا   ترحم   اليراع    بكفي        وتنادي  قم  يا  مطيل    المغيب
فالتقطت الجواهر التي قد حواها        وتتبعت   كل   معنى    عجيب
آخذاً    زبدة    الحقائق     منه        ولبا       اللباب       المطلوب
فهو   لا   شك   سلوة   لحزين        ولذي الروح فيه أو في    نصيب
فتمسك   به   إذ   شئت   تلقى        كل خطب بكل  سيف    ضروب

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

جميل بارك الله فيك أم كريم
فلتشكري الأخت سارة فهي صاحبة فكرة مدارسة هذا الكتاب

----------


## أم كريم

> جميل بارك الله فيك أم كريم
> فلتشكري الأخت سارة فهي صاحبة فكرة مدارسة هذا الكتاب


جزاك الله خيرا و جزى أختنا سارة خيرا اللهم آمين
بالنسبة لسؤالك عن أفضل أنواع الصبر هذه إجابة الشيخ بن عثيمين جزاه الله خيرا

كتاب القول المفيد على كتاب التوحيد لفضيلة الشيخ بن عثيمين 

باب من الإيمان بالله الصبر على أقدار الله

‏"‏ الصبر ‏"‏‏.‏ في اللغة‏:‏ الحبس، ومنه قولهم‏:‏ ‏"‏ قتل صبرًا ‏"‏، أي‏:‏ محبوسًا مأسورًا‏.‏

وفي الاصطلاح‏:‏ حبس النفس على أشياء وعن أشياء، وهو ثلاثة أقسام‏:‏

الأول‏:‏ الصبر على طاعة الله، كما قال تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏وأمر أهلك بالصلاة واصطبر عليها‏}‏ ‏[‏طه‏:‏ 132‏]‏ وقال تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏إنا نحن نزلنا عليك القرآن تنزيلًا فاصبر لحكم ربك‏}‏ ‏[‏الإنسان‏:‏ 23-24‏]‏، وهذا من الصبر على الأوامر، لأنه إنما نزل عليه القرآن ليبلغه، فيكون مأمورًا بالصبر على الطاعة، وقال تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏واصبر نفسك مع الذين يدعون ربهم بالغداة والعشي يريدون وجهه‏}‏ ‏[‏الكهف‏:‏ 28‏]‏، وهذا صبر على طاعة الله‏.‏

الثاني‏:‏ الصبر عن معصية الله، كصبر يوسف عليه السلام عن إجابة امرأة العزيز حيث دعته إلى نفسها في مكانة لها فيها العزة والقوة والسلطان عليه، ومع ذلك صبر وقال‏:‏ ‏{‏رب السجن أحب إلى مما يدعونني إليه وإلا تصرف عني كيدهن أصب إليهن وأكن من الجاهلين‏}‏ ‏[‏يوسف‏:‏ 33‏]‏، فهذا صبر عن معصية الله‏.‏

الثالث‏:‏ الصبر على أقدار الله، قال تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏فاصبر لحكم ربك‏}‏ ‏[‏الإنسان‏:‏ 24‏]‏، فيدخل في هذه الآية حكم الله القدري، ومنه قوله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏فاصبر كما صبر أولو العزم من الرسل ولا تستعجل لهم‏}‏ ‏[‏الأحقاف‏:‏ 35‏]‏، لأن هذا صبر على تبليغ الرسالة وعلى أذى قومه، ومنه قوله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ لرسول إحدى بناته‏:‏ ‏(‏مرها، فلتصبر ولتحتسب‏)‏‏.‏

إذن الصبر ثلاثة أنواع، أعلاها الصبر على طاعة الله، ثم الصبر عن معصية الله، ثم الصبر على أقدار الله‏.‏

وهذا الترتيب من حيث هو لا باعتبار من يتعلق به، وإلا، فقد يكون الصبر على المعصية أشق على الإنسان من الصبر على الطاعة إذا فتن الإنسان مثلًا بامرأة جميلة تدعوه إلى نفسها في مكان خال لا يطلع عليه إلا الله وهو رجل شاب ذو شهوة، فالصبر عن هذه المعصية أشق ما يكون على النفوس، قد يصلي الإنسان مائة ركعة وتكون أهون عليه من هذا‏.‏

وقد يصاب الإنسان بمصيبة يكون الصبر عليها أشق من الصبر على الطاعة، فقد يموت له مثلًا قريب أو صديق أو عزيز عليه جدًا، فتجده يتحمل من الصبر على هذه المصيبة مشقة عظيمة‏.‏

وبهذا يندفع الإيراد الذي يورده بعض الناس ويقول‏:‏ إن هذا الترتيب فيه نظر، إذ بعض المعاصي يكون الصبر عليها أشق من بعض الطاعات، وكذلك بعض الأقدار يكون الصبر عليها أشق، فنقول‏:‏ نحن نذكر المراتب من حيث هي بقطع النظر عن الصابر‏.‏

وكان الصبر على الطاعة أعلى، لأنه يتضمن إلزامًا وفعلًا، فتلزم نفسك الصلاة فتصلي، والصوم فتصوم، والحج فتحج‏.‏‏.‏ فيه إلزام وفعل وحركة فيها نوع من المشقة والتعب، ثم الصبر على المعصية لأن فيه كفًا فقط، أي‏:‏ إلزاما للنفس بالترك، أما الصبر على الأقدار، فلأن سببه ليس باختيار العبد، فليس فعلًا ولا تركًا، وإنما هو من قدر الله المحض‏.‏

وخص المؤلف رحمه الله في هذا الباب الصبر على أقدار الله، لأنه مما يتعلق بتوحيد الربوبية، لأن تدبير الخلق والتقدير عليهم من مقتضيات ربوبية الله تعالى‏.‏

قوله‏:‏ ‏"‏على أقدار الله‏"‏‏.‏ جمع قدر وتطلق على المقدور وعلى فعل المقدر، وهو الله تعالى، أما بالنسبة لفعل المُقدِر، فيجب على الإنسان الرضا به والصبر، وبالنسبة للمقدور، فيجب عليه الصبر ويستحب له الرضا‏.‏

مثال ذلك‏:‏ قدر الله على سيارة شخص أن تحترق، فكون الله قدر أن تحترق هذا قدر يجب على الإنسان أن يرضي به، لأنه من تمام الرضا بالله ربًا‏.‏

وأما بالنسبة للمقدور الذي هو احتراق السيارة، فالصبر عليه واجب، والرضا به مستحب وليس بواجب على القول الراجح‏.‏

والمقدور قد يكون طاعات، وقد تكون معاصي، وقد يكون من أفعال الله المحضة، فالطاعات يجب الرضا بها، والمعاصي لا يجوز الرضا بها من حيث هي مقدور، أما من حيث كونها قدر الله، فيجب الرضا بتقدير الله بكل حال، ولهذا قال ابن القيم‏:‏

فلذالك نرضى بالقضاء ونسخط ال	 مقضي حين يكون بالعصيان

فمن نظر بعين القضاء والقدر إلى رجل يعمل معصية، فعليه الرضا لأن الله هو الذي قدر هذا، وله الحكمة في تقديره، وإذا نظر إلى فعله، فلا يجوز له أن يرضي به لأنه معصية، وهذا هو الفرق بين القدر والمقدور‏.‏

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

إضافة رائعة أم كريم بوركتِ

----------


## خنساء

بارك الله فيكِ أم كريم,اضافة طيّبة.
وأسأل أختي أم البراء هل تستمر المدارسة بهذا الشكل؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

فائدة:
كلما ازداد يقين المرء بالله وتعرف على قدرته وحكمته من خلال التأمل في آياته الكونية
كلما ازداد صبره ورضاه بكل ما قدره الله لعلمه أن الله لا يقدر إلا خيرا ولو بدا له غير ذلك.
والشر ليس إليك ربي.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> بارك الله فيكِ أم كريم,اضافة طيّبة.
> وأسأل أختي أم البراء هل تستمر المدارسة بهذا الشكل؟


صدقا يا أختي لا أعلم .. الأخت سارة ورطتني بالمدارسة ولا أعلم كيف نكمل ان كان هكذا أو نغير لأني أول مرة أفتح مدارسة عادة أكون المعلمة القي المادة ثم أسأل ان كان على النت أو على أرض الواقع فليس لي خبرة بهذا الأمر وأيضا لا أعلم إن كنت سأكمل معكنّ لا تتخيلي هذه الأوقات كم تجمّع عندي أشغال داخل وخارج البيت والذهن غير صافي وحتى احيانا أرى المشاركة الظهر سريعا وأتركها لليل حتى أستطيع أن أرد برد سريع
فإن قصرت سامحوني لكن لا توقفوا الأمر تابعوا ولكم الأجر فقد تعرفتم على الطريقة والطريق 
بوركتنّ

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

يا أخواتي
قليل مستمر خير من كثير منقطع
فكيف لطالبات يدرسن "كتاب الصبر" ويعجزن عن الصبر على خمس صفحات بالأسبوع؟؟
ولا تتخيلن مدى إفادة هذه المدارسات للجميع فمن يلقي درسا هو أحوج الناس لمدارسة تجدد أفكاره وتوسع آفاقه وإلا ظل معينه ناضبا وكلامه مكررا.

سؤال:
أين العبارات الجميلة المقترح حفظها من الكتاب؟؟

----------


## خنساء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله في وقتك أم البراء ,وأعانك على أمور الدنيا.
أختي سارة لا أريد بكلامي قلة الصبر او العجز عن المدارسة ,ولكن أنا الان لم أباشر بالدوام بعد,وعندي وقت كافي لأن أشارك أكثر من الخمس صفحات, أو على الأقل درسين في الأسبوع,وانا مع الجميع لما فيه من الفائدة العامة والخاصة,وما تقترحونه أكون فيه أول من يوافق,واخر من يعارض.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

ما قصدتُ سوى شحذ الهمم وليس إحداكن بعينها (ابتسامة)

----------


## خنساء

> ما قصدتُ سوى شحذ الهمم وليس إحداكن بعينها (ابتسامة)


بوركتِ,وجعل الله ما تقومين به في ميزان حسناتك.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

بورك طرحكنّ أخواتي

----------


## خنساء

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*(الصّبر,والتّصبر  ,والاصطبار,والمص  ابرة)* 
*تختلف هذه الأسماء بحسب حال العبد في نفسه,وحاله مع غيره,واليكم تبيان ذلك:*
*إن كان حبس النفس ومنعها عن إجابة داعي ما لا يحسن إن كان خلقاً له وملكه سُمّيَ صبراً.*
*وإن كان بتكلّفٍ ,وتمرنٍ,وتجرعٍ لمرارته سُمّيَ تصبّراً,ونلحظ أن ثمّة زيادة في بنية الكلمة- زيادة التّاء-وهذه الزيادة متناسبة مع معنى التكلف ,والتمرن,وهذا ينطبق مع قاعدة(الزّيادة في المبنى زيادةٌ في المعنى).*
*وإن تكلّف العبدُ الصبرَ واستدعاه صار سجية له,كما في الحديث النبوي الشريف, عنه (صلى الله عليه وسلم) قال:{ومن يتصبّر يُصبره الله}وكذلك العبد يتكلف التعفف حتى يصير التّعفف سجية له.*
*3.أمّا الاصطبار فهو أبلغ من التّصبر,فإنّه افتعال للصبر بمنزلة الاكتساب,فالتّص  ر مبدأ الاصطبار ,كما إن التكسب  مقدمة الاكتساب فلا يزال التّصبر يتكرر حتى يصير اصّطباراً.*
*4.وأخيراً المُصابرة فهي مقاومة الخصم في ميدان  الصبر,فهي مفاعلة تستدعي وقوعها بين اثنين كالمشاتمة, والمضاربة ,قال تعالى{يا أيّها الذين امنوا اصبروا وصابروا ورابطوا واتقوا الله لعلكم تفلحون}.*
*فهنا يأمرنا الله تعالى*
* -بالصّبر,وهو حال الصّابر في نفسه.*
*-ويأمرنا بالمصابرة  وهي حال الصابر في الصبر مع خصمه.*
*-وكما يأمرنا بالمرابطة التي معناها الثبات,واللزوم,و  الإقامة على الصبر والمصابرة,*
*فقد يصبر العبد ولكنه لا يصابر,*
*وقد يصابر ولا يرابط,*
*وقد يصبر ويصابر ويرابط من غير تعبد بالتقوى,ليعقد الله ما سبق بالتّقوى وان الفلاح موقوف عليها,فالمرابطة* 
*هي لزوم ثغر القلب لئلا يدخل منه الهوى,والشيطان فيزيله عن مملكته.*

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

بارك الله فيك أختي خنساء ..

الأسئلة : 
مع من تكون المصابرة ؟ 
ما هو شرط الفلاح  عند الصبر والتصبر والإصطبار والمصابرة ؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

اللهم ارزقنا الصبر على هذه المدارسة والاصطبار والتصبر خصوصا مع غياب الأخوات

آآآآمين ^_^

----------


## خنساء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيكِ أم البراء.
إن المصابرة :هي حال الصابر في الصبر مع خصمه, أي أن يجاهد المسلم نفسه مجاهدة لا تنقطع، حتى يحقق المجاهد رضا ربه عنه، بفعل الطاعة وترك المعصية، ذاكرا قول الله تعالى: (واعبد ربك حتى يأتيك اليقين)(99)) الحجر.
 -تكون المصابرة في جهاد المسلم مع عدوّه ، أي أن يشارك عدوه في الصبر، ولكنه يثبت على صبره ويلازمه ويستمر عليه حتى ينفد صبر عدوه وهو ثابت، فينتصر على عدوه ويهزمه. ولهذا أمر الله تعالى بالصبر والمصابرة معا، فقال تعالى:
 (ياأيها الذين ءامنوا اصبروا وصابروا ورابطوا واتقوا الله لعلكم تفلحون) آل عمران: (200) فلم يكتف بالأمر بالصبر وحده.
 -وهنالك آيات تدل على أن هذه المصابرة لا تكون إلا مع الشدة والضيق اللذين لا يثبت فيهما ويصبر عليهما إلا الأشداء من الناس، كما قال تعالى عن حال  المسلمين في غزوة الأحزاب: (إذ جاءوكم من فوقكم ومن أسفل منكم وإذ زاغت الأبصار وبلغت القلوب الحناجر وتظنون بالله الظنونا(10) هنالك ابتلي المؤمنون وزلزلوا زلزالا شديدا)11 ( ولما رأى المؤمنون الأحزاب قالوا هذا ما وعدنا الله ورسوله وصدق الله ورسوله وما زادهم إلا إيمانا وتسليما(22) الآيات الثلاث من سورة الأحزاب.
 وقال تعالى: (أم حسبتم أن تدخلوا الجنة ولما يأتكم مثل الذين خلوا من قبلكم مستهم البأساء والضراء وزلزلوا حتى يقول الرسول والذين ءامنوا معه متى نصر الله ألا إن نصر الله قريب) البقرة (214)
 وقال: (أم حسبتم أن تدخلوا الجنة ولما يعلم الله الذين جاهدوا منكم ويعلم الصابرين) آل عمران: (142)
فالمصابرة توهن العدو وتقلقه، وتضطره إلى أن يجبن ويتضعضع ويفر أمام المسلم المصابر. كما أنها أشق من الصبر،اذ يمكن للإنسان أن يصبر بينه وبين نفسه لكن المصابرة مفاعلة تقتضي وجود شخص اخر. 
- وتكون المصابرة على العبادات‏:‏نقل القرطبي عن الحسن في قوله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ اصْبِرُواْ وَصَابِرُواْ ‏}‏‏,‏ قال‏:‏ أي على الصّلوات الخمس‏.‏
قال القرطبي‏:‏ قول الجمهور إنّ معنى المصابرة في الآية مصابرة الأعداء‏.‏
-كما تكون المصابرة على غير الصّلاة من العبادات لأنّ النّفس بطبعها تنفر عن العبوديّة‏,‏ ومن العبادات ما يكره بسبب الكسل كالصّلاة ومنها ما يكره بسبب البخل كالزّكاة ومنها ما يكره بسببهما جميعاً كالحجّ والجهاد‏.‏ومن لطائف الإمام القشيري في الآية: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا اصْبِرُوا وَصَابِرُوا وَرَابِطُوا وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ)يقو  :
.الصبر فيما تفرد به العبد، والمصابرة مع العدو.والرباط نوع من الصبر ولكن على وجه مخصوص.
ويقال أول الصبر التصبر، ثم الصبر ثم المصابرة ثم الاصطبار وهو نهاية.
ويقال اصبروا على الطاعات وعن المخالفات، وتصابروا في ترك الهوى والشهوات، وقطع المنى والعلاقات، ورابطوا بالاستقامة في الصحبة في عموم الأوقات والحالات.
ويقال اصبروا بنفوسكم, وصابروا بقلوبكم، ورابطوا بأسراركم.ويقال اصبروا على ملاحظة الثواب، وصابروا على ابتغاء القربة، ورابطوا في محل الدنوِّ والزلفة- على شهود الجمال والعِزَّة.

----------


## خنساء

*فائدة...
الصبــــر مــــــــــــــ  وقـــف . . . أما المصابرة فهي مبدأ* .
*لــذا كــان للـصـبــر حــدوده . . . أما المصابرة فلا حدود لها* .
*وكـــــان الــــصــبر نعمــــة . . . و المصابرة  هبة* .
*وكان الصبر مقام الصالحين . . . و المصابرة  مقام الشهداء والصديقين* .
*الـــصــابــر قدلا يُنازعه أحد . . . ولكن المصابر فكثرٌ من ينازعه* .
*الصابر قد يجزع وهو متجلد . . . أما المصابر فهو محتسب بلا جزع* .
*الصابر يتجرع مرارة الصبر . . . أما المصابر فإنه يجد حلاوته* .
*الصابر يرضى عند البلاء . . . ولكن المصابر يفرح به* .
*الصابر يرى البلاء طهرة من الذنوب . . . و المصابر يدنيه البلاء من المحبوب* .
*الصابر يرجو العاقبة . . . أما المصابر يراها ويلمسها* .
*الصابر إذا انقشع عنه الغبار اكتفى . . . و المصابر إذا انقشع عنه الغبار. . . أثار هو غباراً آخر* .
*الصابر تغبر قدماه ويعفر نعلاه . . . أما المصابر فتغبر رأسه ويعفر وجهه* .
*الصابر لا يفر من عدوه وإن زحف عليه . . . والمصابر يزحف نحو عدوه . . . فر منه أو زحف إليه* .
*الصابر إذا أغدق عليه رآها نعمة فحمد وشكر . . . والمصابر إذا أغدق عليه رآها فتنة . . . فخشي وكان على حذر* .
*الصابر يحمل هم الذين يعرفهم ويعرفونه . . . والمصابر يحمل هموم الذين يعرفهم . . . ولا يعرفونه* .
*الصابر قد يهنأ بالحياة . . . أما المصابر فلا يهنأ إلا بالموت* .
*وأخيراً . . . . . . . كل مصابرٍ . . . صابر*
*وليس كل صابر . . . مصابراً*

----------


## خنساء

> اللهم ارزقنا الصبر على هذه المدارسة والاصطبار والتصبر خصوصا مع غياب الأخوات
> 
> آآآآمين ^_^


اللهم امين..امين

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

فتح الله عليك

أنا متابعة ومستفيدة أسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك

ولي عودة لإعادة القراءة

لكن عندي سؤال بُعيد هذه القراءة السريعة الأولية



> *وكـــــان الــــصــبر نعمــــة . . . و المصابرة هبة .*


وما الفرق بين النعمة والهبة؟


وهذه..



> *والمصابر إذا أغدق عليه رآها فتنة*


ألا يشكر المصابر النعمة؟
كأني في هذا المقام أُريت الجملة أعلى وصفا في حق الصابر لا المصابر؟؟


هذا على عجالة ولي عودة 
وبدأت أرى أن الغياب يعطيني فرصة القراءة المتأنية فأحببته...^_^

----------


## خنساء

أختي الفاضلة سارة يسعدني جداً مروركِ,وأشكر لكِ القراءة السريعة(المخيفة :Smile: )التي ذكّرتني بتصحيح أوراق الامتحانات عندما يدخل علينا الأستاذ ويقول:قرأتها قراءة سريعة وأجاباتكم ........!!!!!لذلك لاتغيبي عنّا كثيراً :Smile: 
غاليتي
الفائدة التي نقلتها كانت قائمة على المفاضلة فكل ما يقال عن المصابرة يدخل الصبر ضمنه مع زيادة,هكذا نظرت للموضوع .

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

يعني الآن أنت تغلقين الباب عليّ في السؤال وتقولين لن أجيب عن سؤالك السابق فلا تسألي سؤالا لاحقا ^_^

طيب من أين نقلت الفائدة؟

----------


## خنساء

*أبداً وهل أغلق الباب بوجه أستاذتي**!!**؟؟*
إسألي ما شئتِ.

والفائدة منقولة من هذا الرابط
*http://forallbodies.blogspot.com/2009/02/blog-post.html*

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

اللهم ارزقنا من يعتني بهذه الزهرة لتنمو من جديد (ابتسامة)

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> اللهم ارزقنا من يعتني بهذه الزهرة لتنمو من جديد (ابتسامة)


اللهم امين .. ابتسامه

----------

